# beats or audio technica?



## MaximusE (Jun 6, 2015)

hey guys,

i owned beats pro and before and they had an amazing "club" style bass which was loud too.

are the m50x similar or any better?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 6, 2015)

uh yea. beats suck. get those audio technica.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 6, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> uh yea. beats suck. get those audio technica.


did u owned or listened to any of those?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 6, 2015)

MaximusE said:


> did u owned or listened to any of those?



yup super bassy trash.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 6, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> yup super bassy trash.



so u used the m50x?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 6, 2015)

MaximusE said:


> so u used the m50x?




you*

That was my experience with beats. m50x do not have as much bass they are professional after all. I really liked the m50x line but if you want miami nightclub you will not get it with a pair of professional headsets. You will want to stick to beats or skull candy.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2015)

Beats cant hold a candle to Audio Technica or Sennheiser sound stage. Dont buy into thev marketting, you pay for the Dr. Dre endorsement for Beats.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.head-fi.org/f/4/headphones-full-size

This will be good read.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 7, 2015)

vmoda m100 or m50x?


----------



## Kaynar (Jun 7, 2015)

can;t even believe someone asked this question 

Anw, to answer correctly: i've tried most Beats headphones either from friends or from Curry's/ PC World, one word: THEY SUCK. They are great to listen from a mobile device because ur phone simply has a bad sound chip anyway.

Anything simple from normal hi-fi companies is better than beats (im talking 50 Euro models here) but you wont get the super duper heavy bass of beats. I found a quality alternative to the "beats" style of sound: Denon.


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 7, 2015)

MaximusE said:


> did u owned or listened to any of those?



Yes i did and my 60 year old philips headphones still sound 100 times better


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 7, 2015)

well i owned beats pro and the bass levels where quite good so as u guys state the m50x will have to blow my ears then


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2015)

MaximusE said:


> well i owned beats pro and the bass levels where quite good so as u guys state the m50x will have to blow my ears then



If you like your bass M50x will not blow your ears away. However, if you prefer to listen to the subtle nuances in your music instead of a muddy mash then Beats (all versions) should be avoided.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 7, 2015)

vmoda claims to blow ur ears away are they any good than m50x's?

i think ill go for the vmoda m100 which cost 250 euros here

will be great for bassy music and some gaming right?


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 8, 2015)

a @BumbleBee should be buzzing in here telling you to get the audio technicas or beyerdynamic DT770 pro 80s. 

I got : Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 // Fiio E7 Amp/DAC and it's awesome for trance/EDM


----------



## zithe (Jun 8, 2015)

Definitely audio technica. I've listened to beats in bestbuy and my overall impression was "nice, but not 100+ dollars nice" I'm spoiled by the ATs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 8, 2015)

Beats $14 headphones that sell for $100+. Utter trash with heavy bass that drones out any semblance of real music. Listening to beats is like listening to St Anger from Metallica everything sounds like it was banged out on a trash can.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 8, 2015)

I am between m50x vmoda m100 atm. i have 250 euros to spend so am open to suggestions

i listened to a friends gaming headset kraken 7.1 usb tho.. and the bass was okay with bassy music but ok is a gaming headset.

we do not have any shop here u can go and test what u like and thats bad.. i dont know but i love m50x design i dont know if am gonna be happy with the bass cause the headphones have the best reviews but they say about a flat bass.

am open to suggestions guys


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 8, 2015)

Look into Sennheisers. HD598


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 8, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Look into Sennheisers. HD598


i prefer closed back rathen than open back


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2015)

MaximusE said:


> i prefer closed back rathen than open back


If you want a mic as well, then Sennheiser PC350 SE GAME are a decent option. I use mine pretty often, pretty happy with them, and they do a fantastic job of eliminating outside noises.

Personally, I think some of the Beats headphones are perfectly fine. They do overplay the bass a bit, but being as musician with a trained ear, they do a reasonable job, but only reasonable. But they also aren't the trash some posters here want to play them up as. There are simply better options for your dollar.

Like, anyone can spout an opinion. I just did. Yet since my ears are trained to notice subtle differences (and I have had my hearing recently tested and I hear 25% more than the average person, at least for now) that allows me to hear things many other people just won't notice. That  said, since our ears are all different, the best advice I can give is to try out each set, as some people's ears will prefer a specific driver over others, and that's just how it is. We are individuals with individual ear sensitivity.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 8, 2015)

are they more into games or music really? cause am listening to pop rnb so i want a bass headphone


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Listening to beats is like listening to St Anger from Metallica everything sounds like it was banged out on a trash can.



That is a very specific example.

For the uninitiated it is SH!T


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 8, 2015)

MaximusE said:


> i prefer closed back rathen than open back



No you don't. Unless you like muffled sound.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 8, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> a @BumbleBee should be buzzing in here telling you to get the audio technicas or beyerdynamic DT770 pro 80s.
> 
> I got : Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 // Fiio E7 Amp/DAC and it's awesome for trance/EDM



I have never listened to a pair of Beats 

M50X, DT770 Pro 80 and the V-Moda headphones have the bass you're looking for.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 8, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> I have never listened to a pair of Beats
> 
> M50X, DT770 Pro 80 and the V-Moda headphones have the bass you're looking for.


well when i owned beats pro the bass was quite good tbh but they were expensive. matter fact now vmodas cost 100 euros less than m50x should i get the vmodas?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 8, 2015)

MaximusE said:


> well when i owned beats pro the bass was quite good tbh but they were expensive. matter fact now vmodas cost 100 euros less than m50x should i get the vmodas?



What are you comparing the sound of the Beats too though? If you have no other experience for other "studiophile" cans, how do you know the bass was good or not. The bass is only loud on beats(but i guess thats what people want things days) , not GOOD quality.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 8, 2015)

well i only listened to kraken 7.1 usb and beats pro i never had a real studiophile headset to compare them thats why is hard for me to choose


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 8, 2015)

MaximusE said:


> well when i owned beats pro the bass was quite good tbh but they were expensive. matter fact now vmodas cost 100 euros less than m50x should i get the vmodas?



i'm not a bass head and all the headphones I own are really expensive  but I'm sure you will be happy with whatever you end up choosing 

this thread should steer you in the right direction 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/716711/the-best-bass-headphones-are-the-extreme-bass-club


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 8, 2015)

i'm a bass head, listening to bass music since the late 90s (drum & bass in particular), yet i still want clarity, i need to hear the difference between 35hz & 40hz, but not to muffle everything else, so i never understood all the talk about bass HEAVY headphones... although i havent really tried any to know

sure the producer in me demands the least amount of altering, but i was into music before, i wouldnt be producing if i didnt love music in the first place

anyway, if it's just for music, you're free to use the equalizer to change any headphone's weakness (make sure not to clip, winamp is good since it has a pre-amp slider, so for example when you put some of the freqs at +5, set the preamp to -5, perfect)

is it possible to make small vibrating motors that can accurately generate 30-90hz? that would be cool, little subwoofers on the headphones, although i guess they should just use 2 filtered speakers if possible

note: i'm on sennheiser hd439 currently, pretty satisfied for the price (especially when i got them 50% off), but they do need some volume for the bass to come out

btw isnt hearing damage caused by more low frequencies if the decibels are sane levels?


----------



## Toothless (Jun 9, 2015)

Bass? Someone wants bass?

Siberia V2.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 9, 2015)

Sony XB line has bass in spades. Vmoda would get the job done. If you already like Beats then that will work too but IMO cost way more than they are worth.


----------

